

Xobni for mobiles - mellampudi

I am planning to make a software similar to the one that xobni is making, but for mobile phones. Any thoughts,suggestions?
======
danw
For myself and almost everyone I know the mobile phone is the definitive buddy
list, so this is an excellent idea.

Once you've gathered information about who people contact and how often what
will you do with it?

------
ntoshev
Great idea, with one serious problem though. Xobni data are useful mostly to
infer social relationships. You can get the data you need only for
smartphones, which are small proportion of all phones. Social data are useful
if you don't have big inherent holes in that social graph.

So you need to target smartphones and can't use the social network effect. But
you can still add big value to the phone's owner.

------
DarrenStuart
make it web based and target all web enabled devices. At least that way your
not going to limited by device memory.

~~~
mellampudi
Thanks Darren. I missed this out completely. I was only targeting smart
phones. Although I would still build the software for smart phones, I think I
should provide a web interface for the rest. What say?

~~~
DarrenStuart
yeah sounds like a viable plan. If you develop it using an mvc design then it
should be fairly easy to make it online as well.

------
shayan
just curious, but what makes you think xobni will not be offering the feature
soon, and if they will what makes you think that yours will have an advantage
to theirs, knowing they are already ahead, have users, and done a good job
executing it and will probably offer the services faster than you can!!!

~~~
jey
You'll never start a startup with that attitude. ;-)

~~~
nextmoveone
Everyone needs critics, it helps create drive. IMO.

~~~
angstrom
Devils advocate or not, it's like saying you should only seek out
opportunities that have no competition.

~~~
shayan
not really, it is like trying to realize there are some capable companies out
there that could have some big advantages over you and trying to find
solutions on how you will compete with them if they decide to do the same
thing, instead of just being optimistic that it will never happen

------
simianstyle
i still don't really get xobni :-\

------
rokhayakebe
What's up there. I have a mobile app that mines your phone and sends it to the
server. it is up, and runnning and I have 1 corporate client. what is a good
way to contact you?

~~~
mellampudi
nice. you can mail me at mellampudi at gmail dot com

